# Laser and Radar evasion



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been researching on laser and radar systems for a little while now, and, trying to figure out what is all involved when you are travelling along and some lights start flashing - your heart starts racing - you look at your speedometer and realize, it isn't you - or - you hope it isn't you.

I know that there are certain paints and plastics that will absorb the laser-light and not allow it through. I know this through my use of a 4,000-watt laser that is used to slice through all kinds of metals upto 1" thick.

Some of those materials (and paints) are used on the Stealth-bomber to make it relatively invisible to radar-tracking and such.

I found a thread on AudiWorld.com ( http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=2425324 ) about a paint that you apply to chrome and glass that will absorb the laser-beam ( http://www.laserveil.com )






I also read that if your vehicle has been "murdered-out" - that is - covered in flat-black paint, from bumper-to-bumper including the wheels - it is virtually invisible to laser. Covering the signal lights with a thin flat-black coating will also help absorb the laser beam. See picture below of matching "murdered out" vehicles.

For those who are preparing a vehicle for BOV-duties, would you consider coating your vehicle with products to make it more invisible - and - would you consider products that could make it invisible to infrared-detection as well?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Was working out on the bike this morning, carbon fiber mountain bike which, of course has metal wheels, bars, etc but only weighs 22 lbs. Passed one of those roadside radar signs "Your Speed Is". Picked up the bike, "Your Speed Is 15 MPH". I think alot of this stealth stuff is just B.S. they are tryin' to get you to buy.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Laser (Lidar) gives you a reading (on the instrument) on any moving metallic object. However its a lot easier to get a reading by aiming for something that is reflective, ie. a license plate .....from experience, lol

On edit, by easier I mean you seem to get a quicker reading when aimed at the plate through the scope, laser is hard to "jam"


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah this has all been tried before, and it doesn't work. In fact attempting to defeat radar is in and of itself Illegal in most places. As far as the stealth bomber is concerned, it's skin is super secrete, black ops, ninja s**t. Its not something that you can buy at wally world and spray on your car. Even the warning devices that you can purchase that tell you that you are being scanned by radar are illegal to use and will get you gigged if caught.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The only thing these things will do is lighten your wallet.
They do not work.
If it was as easy as applying a special paint then every military in the world would be using it.
As far a radar jammers go they also will not work and even if they did they are illegal.
We built one when I was in the Navy.
I worked on ECM equipment so we had access to some very specialized equipment.
We tested it with a Shore Patrol buddy. We were able to dial in any speed we wanted him to read.
After the test we disassembled the box and put the parts back into the radar jamming devices.
The Navy would have taken a very dim view of us using classified equipment to beat a speeding ticket.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

rf197 said:


> Laser (Lidar) gives you a reading (on the instrument) on any moving metallic object. However its a lot easier to get a reading by aiming for something that is reflective, ie. a license plate .....from experience, lol
> 
> On edit, by easier I mean you seem to get a quicker reading when aimed at the plate through the scope, laser is hard to "jam"


That right there is why we in Washington state have to get new license plates every few years.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

backlash said:


> That right there is why we in Washington state have to get new license plates every few years.


Wow, I was not aware of that! That is why here in NY you get a ticket for not displaying a front plate. (which a lot of folks don't do, not to avoid detection but because they think it looks bad on their Beamers and Vette's.:laugh:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Myth busters did an episode on these things trying to be a traffic camera and none of them worked.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are no laws here in Alberta against Radar or Laser detectors, no laws requiring the use of a front licence-plate - in fact, they only give you one licence plate unless you are willing to spend the $200 for a personalized licence-plate .. then you get two of them.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Texas has two plates but no law against radar detectors. Jammers are another story.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have yet to see a radar jammer or lidar blocker that actually worked, but I have seen MANY of them fail miserably. Most of which were BS devices sold on eBay or elsewhere online. I have also seen dozens of other methods used to "defeat radar" that were as worthless as snow-shoes in Arizona. Even radar detectors are worthless unless the cop wants to just slow you down without pulling you over. I don't know how many blinking and beeping detectors I have seen on dashes when I wrote out speeding tickets. And by the by, owning a radar detector means 100% chance of getting a ticket. Then again I always ticket people who cry too, or I did back when I was on patrol.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

The two key principles in radar stealth are absorption and defraction. These devices require that the signal they send out comes back to them. Stealth planes have material which absorbs the energy and/or reflects the energy away from the originating source.

Stealth planes are designed from the ground up to defeat radar, meaning that everything about those planes works towards that mission. This is done because stealth is a critical feature of these planes. Evading police radar is never going to be the primary mission of a civilian automobile, meaning that no car is going to be designed from the ground up to defeat radar. This being the case police radar is always going to get the energy it sends out bouncing back to it in some fashion.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Stealth technology is only temporarily effective. The Bosnians shot down a F117 by just fiddling with Soviet technology. The smaller the RF profiles gets the better the radars get. It will never be zero.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Best way to defeat any radar system.... stay right around the speed limit in something like this....










Not too new, not too old, just blending in. No big light bars or jacked up suspension or obvious decals or anything else to make people notice.

To me, bugging out means you want to get the heck out of somewhere. Unless Mad Max and his buddies are on your tail, nice and easy, avoiding standing out and doing whatever is necessary to not bring attention to yourself is going to be some of your most effective strategies.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I drive the speed limit. I have for years. It's been 20 years since I've been pulled over. 

If you have a radar detector it's a bad thing for your kids to see. If they're smart they'll wonder how much integrity you really have. And if you lie to the police you'll have taught them more about honesty in 5 minutes than you did in the previous 15 years. If you want your kids to be honest you have to be honest too.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

rf197 said:


> laser is hard to "jam"


only one man would dare give me raspberry........ LONESTAR!!!!!!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I remember reading an article a few years back about some german scientists that were painting their cars with a radar/laser absorbing "paint", similar to what is used on certain aircraft.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

MDsapper said:


> only one man would dare give me raspberry........ LONESTAR!!!!!!


They've gone to...PLAID!


----------

